# Going to look at a GTR 09 tomorrow!



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello, I have been looking a purchasing a low mileage Gun metal black edition GTR for months now. Before xmas i had my eye on this one and i really thought it would have been sold by now, but im surprised the dealer still has it.

(tried pasting the link here - but have to have 15 posts or more to insert links!)

The car is advertised on the internet autotrader page 3, from a dealer called NCC UK (anyone ever dealt with them)?

Details are below:

09 Gun Metal Grey Black Edition
7k miles
£45,995
cobra track fitted
1 owner, just been serviced.
Good tyres, etc.

Tomorrow i'll be going to have a look at it. I was wondering if the price is right for the mileage and age of the car. Also how would i tell if this car was a UK version and not a jap one. (maybe ask to see the receipt, to see which HPC it was bought from)?

If they can give me the finance rate i want, i would probably go ahead and purchase this one. Is there anything i should look for in particular before i take the leap. 

I know i should be looking at, tyres, discs, brakes etc, however im unsure how how many sets of keys come with the car, is it 2 or 3? Is there anything else i should ask about the car?

There is also another silver 09 black edition in loughborough for £45k with 13k miles on it, i was also thinking of going to see that one too, but really like the gunmetal one and that would be my 1st choice. 

However i cant believe the amount of GTR's for sale on the autotrader, before xmas there were only around 60 and now they are over 80. Thats more than FQXXX evo's. I sold my Evo 9 FQ360 back in august and have been looking for a suitable replacement ever since :smokin: 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, thanx for your time.

Regards, neem.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

think there are alot comming on to the market

people selling up cos they are bored of it (ownership of 12months or so)

or those opting for a 2011 model

id haggle hard tbh

however im not a 35 owner so im sure someone will reply to you

gunmetal i think looks the best (bar the 2011 blue)


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

The paperwork should tell you if its JDM or a UK car. Its not that old so I would expect it to be as new condition. 
Check the services have been carried out to the letter. I would imagine it should still be on its original Dunlop tyres , make sure there is plenty of life in all four. 
Check the brakes for pad life and whether the oem discs have started cracking. 
Being me I would also ask for the telephoe number of the previous keeper and speak to them about the car. This usually gives me a good indication as to whether the dealer is trying to hide anything if they start getting cagy about it.
Check to see if the car has been on track 
I would also not buy a car like this without a Nissan dealer downloading the Flick-r data from the car and making sure it has not been tuned and put back to standard ( Cobb AP or Ecutek ) or anything horrible shows up. This also gives you the chance to speak to Nissan about the car and check its service / life history.
I cant think of anything else bar the usual paint and panel checks and its early


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a quick look for you and here is the link to the car

2009 Nissan GTR at http://www.nccukexclusive.co.uk

I know the place and it was until recently De Staffanos place and alot of the stock was sale or return. This new crowd in there I have no knowledge of HOWEVER about 1 minutes drive away is ANCASTER and Sonic in there is their GTR Tech and a top chap. He`ll give it a once over for you.
I notice the screen price is £49,500 not £45k

good luck


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanx for the reply Chris.

The link u have pasted - i think was of a previous car that they have now sold. Or its the same car on autotrader for £46,995 but now with 7k miles, not sure TBH.

How would i get the data downloaded from nissan, the car is parked inside their showroom and im sure they certainly will not let me take it out for a spin to my local HPC centre for a download report :banned:

I spoke to Ian @ NCC, and he assures me that its never been launched, abused or been or a a track :chuckle: Obviously he would say that he wants to sell it :smokin:

Will go down in the afternoon and speak to them for more info.
Thanx for your help.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you are keen on it you will want to test drive it at some stage and that would be the perfect chance to pop in to Ancaster. Speak to sonic beforehand , it only takes 10 minutes. Once plugged in he can tell you if the car has been launched , driven with the VDC off or whether it has been operating outside its oem spec i.e. been tuned with the likes of a COBB AP and then restored to standard - that being the case any warranty offered with the car is worthless. Once you have the reg number Nissan can also check on their system whether it has followed the proper service schedule unless it has been serviced at independants.
The bloke at NCC must expect these kind of questions when asking for someones hard earnt £46k and any baulking from him would make me suspicious.
I dont think that the non Nissan garages that sell these cars fully understand how complicated they are and therefore may be uneducated as to the whys and wherefors.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Just spoken to them and can confirm the car is £46k. I will ask to test drive it, but im sure one of the sales people will come along with me. I dont think they will let me go to the HPC - however i will try!

Will let u know how i get on this afternoon.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck - 2 keys and 2 tracker fobs.

By the way - get right under the car when checking the tyres as they can knock the inner shoulder out which is not visible with a normal cursory look.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Chris! i think i should take u with me!  The car is very low so will try to get under it :chuckle:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Once plugged in he can tell you if the car has been launched , driven with the VDC off or whether it has been operating outside its oem spec i.e. been tuned with the likes of a COBB AP and then restored to standard - that being the case any warranty offered with the car is worthless.


Untrue, plenty of tuned cars have had warranty work done by Nissan. The only way they can legally refuse a claim is if they can prove the part that has failed was due to the modification.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL @ Chris

Don't worry if its been mapped.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> Untrue, plenty of tuned cars have had warranty work done by Nissan. The only way they can legally refuse a claim is if they can prove the part that has failed was due to the modification.


Without wishing to start a whole new topic which has been done to death and not necessary in this thread as the guy is looking at a car and needs to know all the options. If the car can be proved to have been tuned Nissan will use that to deny any warranty claim if it is remotely connected to the faulty part. Yes they will still honour a claim if your door mirror falls off but you will have a fight on your hands if your transmission goes wrong or anything else expensive like turbos and engine internals.

If a warranty is high on the list of must haves when the OP looks at buying one of these cars and shelling out a large portion of his cash then he needs to know the history of the car and that included whether the ECU has been flashed by someone other than Nissan.

Neem - I am no expert but these are the things I did when I bought mine. For that amount of cash I wanted to be 100% sure.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

robsm said:


> LOL @ Chris
> 
> Don't worry if its been mapped.


I certainly would worry if I was looking for a standard car. How am I to know what had been done to it before the previous owner put it back to standard.

Lets not make the OP paranoid


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> If the car can be proved to have been tuned Nissan will use that to deny any warranty claim if it is remotely connected to the faulty part. Yes they will still honour a claim if your door mirror falls off but you will have a fight on your hands if your transmission goes wrong or anything else expensive like turbos and engine internals.


I understand why it would be "safer" to buy an untuned car in certain circumstances but unless it's had a mega power build I cannot agree on the warranty issue.

I would worry more about repaired accident damage and heavy track use personally and if in doubt pay Ancaster an hours labour to give it the once over.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't see anywhere in the OP's first post stating he wanted a standard car anyway.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> I understand why it would be "safer" to buy an untuned car in certain circumstances but unless it's had a mega power build I cannot agree on the warranty issue.
> 
> I would worry more about repaired accident damage and heavy track use personally and if in doubt pay Ancaster an hours labour to give it the once over.


In your first sentence I also agree it would be safer however there is no way Nissan will pay out for a replacement transmission if there is any hint of a get out i.e. tuned car - the components have not been made to take the extra power . Simple

Your second statement is totally sensible if it needs doing to satisfy any inconsistencies in the history and will give the new owner piece of mind


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> I don't see anywhere in the OP's first post stating he wanted a standard car anyway. You seem obsessed with anything that's not Nissan produced being crap, specially brakes LOL


Do you know what brake setup I`m currently running ? Your statement is utter nonsense .... LOL

The op wants some pointers on what to look out for ..... would you care to offer any help ?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> In your first sentence I also agree it would be safer however there is no way Nissan will pay out for a replacement transmission if there is any hint of a get out i.e. tuned car - the components have not been made to take the extra power . Simple
> 
> Your second statement is totally sensible if it needs doing to satisfy any inconsistencies in the history and will give the new owner piece of mind


Sorry but you are wrong. Middlehurst have done transmission work on tuned cars and plenty of other warranty work on cars with various mods.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rose tinted spectacles ?

Repeat " The op wants some pointers on what to look out for ..... would you care to offer any help "


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Rose tinted spectacles ?
> 
> Repeat " The op wants some pointers on what to look out for ..... would you care to offer any help "


Yes i'll offer some help, don't be misled by people obsessed with buying a standard car LOL


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. Middlehurst have done transmission work on tuned cars and plenty of other warranty work on cars with various mods.



Sure, but if an engine rod or piston went when you have higher boost than stock then Nissan can tell yuo where to go. The whole point here is "risk". If you tune your car there is a higher risk that the warranty will not cover it. If the OP is Ok with that then all well and good otherwise it is a bloody good job someone mentioned it

OP:

By all means test drive the car, but if you want to buy insist that you take the car to Nissan to check whether the car is standard if this is important to you. 

IMHO, DYOR


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

neem said:


> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, thanx for your time.
> 
> Regards, neem.


My advice is:

1) Use your best judgement, it's not like they're old cars.
2) Don't listen to any HPC BS that some seem to trot out.
3) If it looks and feels right, it probably is right.
4) When you're happy with what you see, buy it.
5) When you've brought it come back on here and join in.

Seriously, if I'd come on this forum and read a load of the "he said, she said" stuff, I doubt I'd have ever brought the car.

Neem, get it and enjoy it but take the forum chit chat with a pinch of salt. Everyone has opinions and only the worst seems to come out a lot of the time.

Happy motoring dude.

Regards.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> Yes i'll offer some help, don't be misled by people obsessed with buying a standard car LOL


Your great . Really helpful


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Did not go to see this GTR in the end, the customer service seems to be terrible, ive been waiting for them to communicate with me since before xmas. I have made numerous phone calls and did not fancy travelling 70 odd miles to go and see the car, when only the receptionist is there. The sales people never seem to be in the office. Seem like cowboys.

I went to my local HPC in Slough and the sales manager for the GTR has his head stuck up is own arse, spoke to me like crap, this in the 2nd time ive been in there. Funny thing is he drives an old crapped out BMW and what i dont understand is, how come he's the sales manager for the GTR? He does not seem to know 'F' all about the car and is just another smooth talking sales man who thinks he is the dogs bollox and knows it all.

Im really trying hard to purchase a GTR, but i keep getting knocked back everytime i try to deal with someone. Also spoken to some other private GTR sellers on autotrader, but no luck all just think your a timewaster and are very rude. 

Oh well never mind


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its unfortunate that the same people who try and sell you a micra have the same work ethos when trying to sell you a £60 grand supercar.

Maybe the car wasnt the right one. Keep looking mate.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

80 cars for sale and can't find the right one??? They are not THAT different. Also, I would prefer a well tuned car over a standard car IF you are going to tune it anyway. Of course only if the seller is open about what is tuned and by whom.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

why are all the telephone numbers mobile ones


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> 80 cars for sale and can't find the right one??? They are not THAT different. Also, I would prefer a well tuned car over a standard car IF you are going to tune it anyway. Of course only if the seller is open about what is tuned and by whom.


But only a handful in the colour and price range i want. So yes seems to be hard to find the one i want.

Might have a look at the £45k one in loughborough tomorrow


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Without wishing to start a whole new topic which has been done to death and not necessary in this thread as the guy is looking at a car and needs to know all the options. If the car can be proved to have been tuned Nissan will use that to deny any warranty claim if it is remotely connected to the faulty part. Yes they will still honour a claim if your door mirror falls off but you will have a fight on your hands if your transmission goes wrong or anything else expensive like turbos and engine internals.
> 
> If a warranty is high on the list of must haves when the OP looks at buying one of these cars and shelling out a large portion of his cash then he needs to know the history of the car and that included whether the ECU has been flashed by someone other than Nissan.
> 
> Neem - I am no expert but these are the things I did when I bought mine. For that amount of cash I wanted to be 100% sure.


But chris you do need to be factually correct. There has been very few Customers where a warranty repair has been refused because of tuning. If I was looking for a new car I would be worried about low milage. Which suggests to me the car is a weekend thrash about. With limited care for warm up and warm down. But it has to be stressed this is only my opinion.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> But chris you do need to be factually correct. There has been very few Customers where a warranty repair has been refused because of tuning. **If I was looking for a new car I would be worried about low milage. Which suggests to me the car is a weekend thrash about**. With limited care for warm up and warm down. But it has to be stressed this is only my opinion.


thats a good point - got me thinking maybe to go for a slightly higher mileage car now 

The one in loughborough has 13k miles on it. Tyres have been replaced 1k miles ago. 

Might go for that one, they also have a black one in stock (also 13k miles), dont know which colour - silver or black? 

Damn im more confused now -


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

neem said:


> thats a good point - got me thinking maybe to go for a slightly higher mileage car now
> 
> The one in loughborough has 13k miles on it. Tyres have been replaced 1k miles ago.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. 
Go and test drive one. I drove 150 miles to the only HPC and Scotland, and was a gibbering idiot after the test drive. It makes the search worth it. Go and test drive something.
I didn't get exactly what I set out for. I wanted a gunmetal one but after test driving a ultimate silver demo car I ended up buying a silver one that I pick up on Saturday

Good luck and arrange a test drive.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

The sales man in slough said he would book me in for a test drive before xmas, but never got back to me. After 4 or 5 phone calls i just gave up with them. Slough HPC is really crap IMO. 

When i finally do buy my gtr i wont ever take it there for servicing, parts, etc. Will probably go to middlehurst or an independant, even though the slough garage is about 15 mins from my house i rather drive miles and go elsewhere.

The loughborough guys seem ok, gave me a finance rate of 3.9% on 35k. Will put down 10k deposit.

Is 3.9% a good rate? its the cheapest ive got so far. Got 2.99% from Driven Image, but he's sold the car i was looking at just before xmas.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

majestic said:


> why are all the telephone numbers mobile ones


Because everyone has a mobile phone! Welcome to 2011!


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the opposite problem. Trying to sell my GTR only to have people waste my time ! 

Neem, have a look and see what you think.

59 model 6k miles. Matt black full body wrap

Nissan : NISSAN R35 GTR (Matt Black wrap from new) 59 Reg


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

*Selling mine*

I have the opposite problem. Trying to sell my GTR only to have people waste my time ! 

Neem, have a look and see what you think.

59 model 6k miles. Matt black full body wrap

Nissan : NISSAN R35 GTR (Matt Black wrap from new) 59 Reg


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Bardolphs said:


> I have the opposite problem. Trying to sell my GTR only to have people waste my time !
> 
> Neem, have a look and see what you think.
> 
> ...


I remember looking at your car on pistons heads. Its a very nice example but the mat black wrap is not for me. Ideally im looking for a 09/59 black edition in DMG (or silver) if i cannot find a DMG one.

How comes your selling it? I will probably have to buy through a dealer as they can arrange finance for me at competitive rates. I think it would be difficult for me to arrange my own finance at the rate i want.

Anyway good luck with the sale!


----------



## mcma1 (May 20, 2009)

^ I would say the matt black wrap is the issue, no offence, it is nice, but I think wrapped cars will always take a bit longer to sell. Good luck.


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

I had reservations about the wrap, though it's so easy to look after. Only takes a quick wipe every week and no polishing ! Company car means it gets very little use so it has to go, as much as I'd like to keep it.

You shouldn't have to buy through a dealer to secure a good finance deal.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

*Finance*

I had reservations about the wrap, though it's so easy to look after. Only takes a quick wipe every week and no polishing ! Company car means it gets very little use so it has to go, as much as I'd like to keep it.

You shouldn't have to buy through a dealer to secure a good finance deal.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

With the way fuel prices are going, you wont be able to give a GT-R away soon


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a 59 satnav model, 1 owner (me) in Silver with 5k miles on Pistonheads and Autotrader. Car is minted, standard and completely pampered, not even a call. LOL.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Jacey Boy said:


> With the way fuel prices are going, you wont be able to give a GT-R away soon


Think fuel duty goes up again in April


----------

